# suicide inhibitors, regular aromatase inhibitors, or site blockers....



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2002)

Can anyone explain how each of these work, the difference, and benifits or cons of each pertained to coming off a cycle trying to control estrogen production? I am getting ready to start 6-0xo when finishing my 1-test/4ad cycle. I am just wondering where this falls.....


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe all you should be concerned with is natural test restoration, its generally recommended to avoid playing with estrogen levels unless your getting gyno.


----------



## Mifody (Sep 6, 2002)

suicide inhibitors.. what are those?  where do i get em?!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I believe all you should be concerned with is natural test restoration, its generally recommended to avoid playing with estrogen levels unless your getting gyno.



Mudge I agree! But I have read several threads with talk about these and products for taking while coming off a cycle. It's confusing. And even males do make a certain amount of estrogen. Do these that block estrogen increase natural test levels faster? And I have heard lots of good stuff about 6-oxo but is it a real tribulus product? If not how does it work?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I can dig around, yes I know we produce estrogen and it is generally considered a GOOD THING unless it is excessive, so to suppress anything is generally considered bad because then we are not recouperating, but there must be something behind it if someone is making it.

Have not heard about 6-OXO, I imagine this is going/is a legal supp?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes it is legal. It is Ergopharms new product. Go to their website or 1fast400.com to read about it!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

> *6-OXO??? is what is known as a suicide inhibitor of aromatase. This means that 6-OXO??? binds to the aromatase enzyme in a permanent and irreversible manner, rendering it inactive. The result of this is an eventual diminishment of aromatase enzyme in the body and a concomitant reduction in estrogen levels. [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] A corresponding increase in testosterone production is usually experienced as well.[8]*


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.1fast400.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=378



> For athletes familiar with prohormones and steroids, the female hormone estrogen is undoubtedly a familiar enemy. While most of us understand that estrogen is not necessarily always a harmful and worthless substance to men (in the right amounts it is necessary and beneficial), we still are aware that it must be kept under control or some pretty undesirable conditions may arise in the body.
> 
> 
> The Evils of Estrogen
> ...



Maybe GoPro has insight on this one...?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

See what I mean?? I take it, it is confusing to you also! OK.....GP...why do you need to be concerned with estrogen when trying to get natural test levels back up?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

Somewhat yes, I'm not an ultra experienced person on this kind of stuff, but I enjoy the learning. I would rather hear an experience opinion than me trying to talk out of my league, I _thought_ the idea was not to mess with estrogen at all, just let it be unless were talking gyno.

Moreover since it is written to sell a product, I don't want to just point out what they say and go WOOHOO, look at what they say, because there is too much BS in the industry already, so I don't know what to trust.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

Same here! I am going to send Mike an e-mail to see what he says!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is Mike's reply..............

"6-OXO will outperform anything legal out there for post cycle recovery.  You want to boost your test product back as fast as possible.  This can only be done if there is a low amount of estrogen (in basic terms, the amount of estrogen in your system dictates the amount of test).  With the reduction of estrogen, you can get your body producing test faster."


Since I have been on 4-ad for about 3 1/2 weeks, this makes sense because it is androgenic. It does have some water retention although I haven't noticed much. I have gained about 5 lbs but I don't notice it on me! So we will see how it goes... I will have a bottle next week. I will keep you informed on how I think it works!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

Too bad we can't buy the product and try it out, any idea on ETA? What is the "next best thing" for post cycle? Tribex?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

Mike is already taking orders. If he hasn't already shipping he will at least start by today. So maybe you can have it next week. Shoot him an e-mail and ask him. Be sure to mention my name!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

Ahh, ok, it says "not yet available" or something... Should I call you "Rosco"? LoL, I don't know your name...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Ahh, ok, it says "not yet available" or something... Should I call you "Rosco"? LoL, I don't know your name...



Mudge, check your PM's.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 8, 2002)

estrogen is produced in males. Usuely when taking an anti e like armidex you become extremely flat and have a loss of energy. Iam not sure the physiology behind it, but I will try to find out


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> See what I mean?? I take it, it is confusing to you also! OK.....GP...why do you need to be concerned with estrogen when trying to get natural test levels back up?



Hey guys, sorry I'm late. We need to be concerned with controlling estrogens after a cycle because we need to oppose the negative feedback loop of estrogens on the hypothalamic-pituitary axis. Lowering estrogens will cause a greater release of LH and FSH. These two hormones will raise natural test levels when stimulated.

In fact, many people don't realize that the anti-estrogen Nolvadex will not only bind to estrogen receptor sites, but will also help the body to increase natural test levels.


----------



## Corn88m (Jul 21, 2005)

Is Gyno reversible if you take estrogen blockers? or are you stuck with it for life if it develops?


----------



## LAM (Jul 21, 2005)

Corn88m said:
			
		

> Is Gyno reversible if you take estrogen blockers? or are you stuck with it for life if it develops?



SERM's will not reverse gyno but they can prevent it from getting worse.  Andractim, a topical DHT compound can help gyno that is the result from AAS use.  puberty related gyno, etc. is formed differently and may not be as successfully treated with Andractim, mostly likely surgery will be needed to correct it.


----------



## Quiller (Aug 8, 2005)

I know this is an old post, but has anything ever become of 6-oxo holding up to it's promises?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2005)

6-oxo is a good product, but it doesn't stand up to Nolvadex. They are two different products. Depends on what you need it to do.


----------

